# Hacked again.

## Lisataylor7

Hello,

I have tried to post questions on a forum before, and when i press send, it never goes through so i will send a little and then continue when I know this will work. In 2015, after my ex had his company in the telecommunications industry for a few years, things turned bad and we went to war. They spent a lot of money to destroy every account i had online and sent DDOS attacks to any phone or computer that i touched. They got into 3 networks where i stayed during that time. I went without a phone for a year because i got so sick of it. 

I am a freelancer so working has been an issue. I ended up losing everything and my ex got 15 years TDC. My boyfriend of 2 years has an ex a lot like mine and she has been hacking our phones the entire time. She shows up where we go about 5 min after us every time and she makes it clear that she is involved. Anyway, I was looking earlier and my boyfriend has a T-Mobile phone with service and so do i but not on the same plan, then i have a tablet and he has another phone that he uses on wifi. well, it turns out that his 2 phones that are not connected and my tablet all have the same IP address. II'm assuming that its the network they are using to hack us with? i did a trace and it came back with a lot of new IP addresses. None of which are T-Mobile. Can i use these IP addresses to find who is doing this?

----------

## Lisataylor7

Wow, it finally worked! Thank you in advance for your responses. I have a lot of info if anyone is able to help me and I went to the FBI a long time ago and they said that my case would be eligible but they only had 2 agents that worked on local issues. Everyone has to concentrate on the problems with other countries.

----------

